

GameStop's "Sale" For CoD:Ghosts Not Really Much of a Sale - blogreader
http://thesurge.net/gamestop-to-slash-price-of-call-of-duty-ghosts-tomorrow/

======
blogreader
What a joke for GameStop to even call this a sale when other retailers have
had it at this price for a while now.

